
Ask HN: How can I learn more about info that ad companies gather? - whitepoplar
Like many of you, I&#x27;m rather paranoid about online information that 3rd parties gather and store about me. I use uBlock origin, Privacy Badger, and have disabled third-party cookies. Somehow, much of my browsing is still being tracked and stored. How can I opt out of this mess? How can I browse safely? How can I purge my existing data from every available service? I&#x27;m worried that given enough years, my private internet history will be up for grabs and every one of my insecurities, curiosities, and mistakes will be known to all who want to take a peek. What can I do to protect myself?
======
warrenm
First, you can't purge data others have collected - there is literally no way
to know who has what copies.

Options like Tails exist. Or "just" things like Tor Browser.

If you're actually as paranoid as you say, don't browse on your own devices.
Don't browse in anything but anonymous browsers. Don't browse from the same
places. Always use https not http (if the site(s) you want to visit support
it, or course).

Maybe just don't browse.

I use a combination of proxies, anonymizers, ad blockers, vpns, and more for
various reasons and at various times - but I also use services with logins,
like convenience, etc.

I'm also under no illusion that I can be fully anonymous for most things I
want to do - and am ok with that.

